# Columbia chainless 900



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 9, 2015)

I recently acquired this chainless two speed columbia with front/rear suspension and I'm anxious to get it in rideable condition.  I'm looking for technical drawings or photos that might help me dissassemble the thing without destroying it while also identifying the few parts that I'll need to locate or have machined.  Any help would be awesome.  Thanks!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 9, 2015)

From what I understand, it is a 1909 year model and looks like the parts missing are the brake, coaster arm assembly, gear cover and seat.  I need to replace the pivot bushings to the swing arm for sure.  And I have no idea how to dissassemble the headset without damaging it.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 9, 2015)

Here are a few pics of the bike...


----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2015)

Very Nice Bike.


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 9, 2015)

With that dual suspension, a nice find!


----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2015)

..............


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 10, 2015)

Thats awesome thanks.  But I'm looking for something that will help me take that headset apart.  Any ideas? Does that stem have a wedge plug at the bottom end?  Should I just hammer that bolt down to pop it loose?


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 10, 2015)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Thats awesome thanks.  But I'm looking for something that will help me take that headset apart.  Any ideas? Does that stem have a wedge plug at the bottom end?  Should I just hammer that bolt down to pop it loose?




Probably not a wedge shape but a round plug that fits into the stem that is partially split and spreads apart when the plug is tightened by the long bolt. Pretty similar in function and the hammer method should work.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you for the info.  I'll let you know how this goes...


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice project!
 Finding parts might be somewhat difficult, but what a worthwhile endeavour.
 If it get too discouraging, and you decide to throw in the towel, please let me know. I wouldn't mind trying to take a bike like that to the next level.
 Good luck, and please keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## pelletman (Sep 13, 2015)

Ross Hill, the Wheelmen librarian, probably knows more about those than anyone else.  Find him on the Wheelmen site


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 13, 2015)

I'll try to look him up.  Thank you!


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 16, 2015)

What a tight Columbia machine it is fine!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 7, 2020)

Loosely back together after all these years, the bike hub was free’d up, a couple layers of paint stripped away to original, and the damaged front hoop now replaced.  I don’t plan to keep the Christy racing saddle on it.  But it was the only period seat I had for a photo.  ...and I get to show off the Christy!


----------



## locomotion (Nov 7, 2020)

Awesome bike. Congrats.
Think of me if you decide to pass it on! Especially with that great saddle.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 7, 2020)

This bike is now listed in the “for sale” section.


----------



## olderthandirt (Nov 26, 2020)

pretty much loades except for the spring fork none the less a very desirable model best luck with your sale


----------

